# How big of an introvert/extrovert/ambivert are you?



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Recently I've begun to notice just how big of an introvert I am in comparison with the world around me. Sometimes I genuinely think there is something wrong with me to what extremes I can go to, but just realize it's who I am and know I can't be all alone in this arena.

I feel like the label of the 'True Introvert' by several INFJ descriptions fit me entirely. And it can be difficult staying true to that label while in a generally extroverted American society for finding your niche, et cetera. Nonetheless, as much as I try to conform to those extroverted traits, I typically feel burned out by the end of the day.

My introversion is pretty high in the sense that I can go days and, if I feel up to it, a week or so without talking to anyone. But after a while I just need to get out and see people. I'll be the first to admit my interpersonal skills aren't up there with most people. I can relate to people easy for the initial first impression and several other meetings after that, but as far as maintaining a great many friendships with people is where I fall behind. Out of the thousands of hands I've shook, there are probably a maximum of ten to fifteen people I genuinely connect to and am good friends with. And, really, that's all I'm looking for -- to find people who can understand and appreciate my personality -- which seems few and far between. But I'm OK with that. I don't expect everyone to get me - just a fact about myself I've learned to accept. I find I'm one of those people you'll either find yourself talking to a whole bunch or not at all.

Even so, I've noticed I do sometimes avoid basic human needs just to not think about what I'm going to do next, who I need to keep up with, etc. Like now, as much as I am hungry and could very well walk downstairs and get something to eat, my desire to be left alone from the outside world, even walking to another room, will take longer than I anticipate because I'm so centered around my own thoughts. I have a more powerful human need to express myself than fulfill my need to survive. I think there's something to be said for that, heh. Dying in pursuit of one's own intellect sounds like a cool way to die, but I don't think I'm that bad, haha. Most times all I feel like doing is sitting at my desk, listening to music, and writing. And I go for long periods of time for doing this without much concern for people. Eventually I do get out and see people, and it's never awkward talking to them because they know how I am. People who don't know me very well would consider it a silent treatment of sorts, but it's really not that at all. If I have a problem with someone, more often than not I will tell them. So it's nice to be surrounded by people who get this about me, and hopefully you, the passerby who may not know this about me or most INFJs, can come to terms with how my type generally deals with people and our desire to be alone.

But as an introvert/extrovert/ambivert in your own right, how high and low in each of these fields do you feel they represent you?


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm extremely introverted. I have about 3 people I'd call friends. I don't have the energy to maintain any more friendships, nor do I feel the need to. That said, I do enjoy socializing, especially at work, but these people are only acquaintances. 

Any given day I'd prefer to be alone with my thoughts than most anything else. I love my private and low-key life. People think I'm a little weird (well, I am, but that's beside the point) and generally can't fathom why I'm not always ready to get out and do things. I thought there was something wrong with me too for the longest time, even understanding the terms introvert and extrovert. I first heard the terms in middle school and knew right away which I was. That didn't really help me much when even the (very few) introverts I knew were more outgoing than myself. I've just come to accept that fact about myself. I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## principii (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm not sure, about myself... 

This is a very thought provoking question.

When I was a child, I would read - ALL DAY - skipping meals, hiding out in my room, even "holding it" to go to the bathroom (and then finally taking the book with me when I did)... sometimes I wouldn't even get out of bed in the mornings, just grab the book, and read, read, read. Those were my happiest summer-childhood-days... ahhh. 

I am SUBLIMELY happy with nothing but books, the internet for information/research, and pen and paper. I definitely ignore, avoid, and well, shun people a lot. I have been told I'm "aloof", that I'm scary, I give the cold-shoulder, silent-treatment, etc... 

However. All my life I have LONGED, pined, sighed for, one true best friend. Somebody who understands me. Gives me the space I need without taking it personally. Doesn't chitchat. Has interesting, deep, eye-opening/thought-provoking things to say. 

My husband comes closest to that description. He's an INTJ. Sometimes we do, indeed, forget we're in a relationship. He sits on his computer, or reads; I read or sit at mine; no words, no interruptions, it's blissful. The other blissful point is I'm a stay at home mom, and DH works a lot. The downer to all that is, well, my toddler kinda forces me to "get out of my head" sometimes. :happy: I can't keep the nocturnal schedule I'd like, and I can't sleep in... or stay in bed reading for that matter... :crazy: 

I guess I'm a pretty big, sorry introvert... to the point that I've hurt feelings, curtailed friendships, and stopped communicating with folks altogether... all for the sake of my "space", freedom, and alone time. I like it this way, except when I think of how I've hurt others, then I feel REALLY REALLY badly. But, anymore, I don't act on that feeling. I used to, and go out of my way to try to be more extroverted, but it did little good for my "inner" well being. It's only been very recently that I've stopped "fighting" my inner (haha) introvert. Life has really looked up, for me, since I stopped trying to be that which I am not...

So. Yes. vedddy interestink...


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Let's see.... Well when I first did the MBTI test I scored 95 and 100% on it. I know I'm extremely extroverted for sure but I also find that I have come down a bit since then. I think what set me off was the divorce. Once I had moved out on my own I had this burning need to go out and meet people and have sex! That need (the going out) has dwindled a bit though and although I have not retaken the test I know I am probably around 70% or so now. I usually (typically Sundays) stay home once a week and actually enjoy it. I sometimes don't even want to talk to people on the computer :shocked:

Res if you ever have those really introverted days you can always just tag along behind me and silently laugh at me and my antics.  I will do all the talking for you, no problem at all.


PS. I forgot to add I have way too many friends.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm about as introverted as they come. Let's see... on a scale of 1 to 10 w/10 being the most introverted one can be.... I'd be ranked a 9. A very happy 9.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

I have come to discover that for some people in the world I can have energy to talk to even if I am beat and have a throbbing headache. When they call or show up all the pain goes away and everything lights up. 

I want to be left alone when:

~ I need to ponder important decisions.
~ The company I am with is annoying.
~ My mother is nagging me to do shit.
~ I'm feeling really really depressed and don't want to spread it to the rest of the world.
~ When I have a new book I'm absorbed in.

Sometimes for the hell of it I think of traveling to another country with no company. But I want it more for the independence and the adventure rather than for introversion.

I discovered that I enjoy having people in the vicinity. Like I'm in my room chilling or studying and having people in the living room. If I am left completely home alone I feel trapped and need to go out/bring friends home/chat with friends online. During the tough studying days at university I needed to spend more than 5 hours straight studying. In the beginning I would happily do this in the library with people around buzzing and making little noise. It somehow increases my concentration and brings me to the moment. During the last year when I was doing my studying at home I would leave msn on to say a word or two to friends during the studying.

When I am completely completely alone I usually feel anxious if I have nothing specific to do. SO i take up things like organizing the next months plans or cleaning the house to get my mind off things.


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

alizée said:


> I have come to discover that for some people in the world I can have energy to talk to even if I am beat and have a throbbing headache. When they call or show up all the pain goes away and everything lights up.
> 
> I want to be left alone when:
> 
> ...


This in its entirety.

Even when I don't want to be strictly interacting with people, I like having them around. I hate to be entirely alone, and need to find distraction. If I'm left isolated for TOO long, I get pretty upset.

There are times when I'd prefer to be by myself for a while, but they don't last long, and even then I hate being cut off - I'm not confortable with being *unable* to communicate with anyone, even when I don't feel like actually doing it. That said, getting a cell phone recently was a great improvement to my general mood - I feel like I can always reach SOMEbody, plus calls in the car and 3am texting are so win. =]


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

Very introverted. Look at the score in my sig! :laughing:

The funny part is that, being a feeler, I am highly fascinated by people - it's just the direct interaction with them in large groups, spontaneously, in real time which is so draining.

It's nicer when there are message boards where I can methodically pore over every last word in my post and consider the effects it might have on people!


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

I can go without talking to anyone for weeks at a time. It's not a big deal for me. But I like hanging out with people too. It's mostly a 'whatever happens' thing for me, I'm fine either way.


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

I am quite introverted and I am comfortable with it. I can be sort of extroverted if I have to be it, not for long however. Considering if I am in a good mood and if I feel like it, I can behave in a sort of limited extroverted manner. In real life, I have a few times been confused for being extroverted by those that does not know me well. 

To myself, the default introvert and extrovert dichotomy does not always apply. Considering I am comfortable with the individuals I am dealing with, I know how to behave well in a social setting. I hold the principle that I will not judge how comfortable I am with a specific person until I know such person. Due to my inability to judge whenever or not I am comfortable with a certain person, especially if I don't know such person well, I will apply a comfortable manner if I can. 

It's relative who I am comfortable with. Also both my and others mood can affect that -- not just the person I am interacting with. Some days however, even when being with others, I am very introverted and silent. 

I don't try to put on a facade, I feel that my sort of behavior comes naturally. I attempt to behave in the manner that I deem important and genuine, while at the same time trying to be accessible to others, as well as taking the needs of others into consideration to a certain degree. If a certain situation becomes what I deem superficial or wrong, I will avoid or change the situation if I can. I wouldn't call the way I behave social skills because of multiple reasons I will hold to myself. I don't like groups however and the larger a group is usually the less sort of temp-extroverted I am.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Introvert with Ambiverted quirks. (or is it the other way around?)


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

skyline said:


> Introvert with Ambiverted quirks. (or is it the other way around?)


It's all good as long as you have quirks.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

thewindlistens said:


> It's all good as long as you have quirks.


Check. 

; )


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Res said:


> I feel like the label of the 'True Introvert' by several INFJ descriptions fit me entirely. And it can be difficult staying true to that label while in a generally extroverted American society for finding your niche, et cetera. Nonetheless, as much as I try to conform to those extroverted traits, I typically feel burned out by the end of the day.
> 
> My introversion is pretty high in the sense that I can go days and, if I feel up to it, a week or so without talking to anyone. But after a while I just need to get out and see people. I'll be the first to admit my interpersonal skills aren't up there with most people. I can relate to people easy for the initial first impression and several other meetings after that, but as far as maintaining a great many friendships with people is where I fall behind. Out of the thousands of hands I've shook, there are probably a maximum of ten to fifteen people I genuinely connect to and am good friends with. And, really, that's all I'm looking for -- to find people who can understand and appreciate my personality -- which seems few and far between. But I'm OK with that. I don't expect everyone to get me - just a fact about myself I've learned to accept. I find I'm one of those people you'll either find yourself talking to a whole bunch or not at all.


My mother has taken to calling it being "mean and hateful," when really, I'm just indifferent to socializing. I try to explain it, but she will not see it any other way. I'm not telling other people that they can't talk to me, or even that they aren't allowed to talk to others. I told her, it's okay by me if they ignore me. Still, that's being hateful. It doesn't even matter if I've made a few acquaintances I might eventually consider friends. On the other hand, I haven't really done a great job of defending or explaining myself. 

Anyway, I have one person I call friend. And he is the one person I can unequivocally say that I love. He is the only friend I need. Some would cringe at my social life--they would wonder how I could sink to such miserable depths. But it is unbelievably fulfilling for me. 

As a child, I didn't have friends that I could socialize with outside of school, and I even had zero friends for one school year. I can go for a long time without socializing, probably two or three weeks. The Guntrip criteria and Akhtar profile for schizoid personality disorder resonate deeply with me, though I'm struggling to understand what certain criteria mean.


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

Shenandoah said:


> My mother has taken to calling it being "mean and hateful," when really, I'm just indifferent to socializing. I try to explain it, but she will not see it any other way. I'm not telling other people that they can't talk to me, or even that they aren't allowed to talk to others. I told her, it's okay by me if they ignore me. Still, that's being hateful. It doesn't even matter if I've made a few acquaintances I might eventually consider friends. On the other hand, I haven't really done a great job of defending or explaining myself.
> 
> Anyway, I have one person I call friend. And he is the one person I can unequivocally say that I love. He is the only friend I need. Some would cringe at my social life--they would wonder how I could sink to such miserable depths. But it is unbelievably fulfilling for me.
> 
> As a child, I didn't have friends that I could socialize with outside of school, and I even had zero friends for one school year. I can go for a long time without socializing, probably two or three weeks. The Guntrip criteria and Akhtar profile for schizoid personality disorder resonate deeply with me, though I'm struggling to understand what certain criteria mean.


*I defintely understand this. My parents would say the same thing or say I'm a hermit. It's not that. I just enjoy me majority of the time. My cousin said I was anti-social. She is outgoing, bubbly, happy go lucky and my total opposite. I always remained low-key and had few friends. Even as a child, I was the same way. Anyhow, I do have those who I call friends. Only a small amount who I can trust. During my time at community college, I didn't have any friends there. I mainly drifted along talking to those I had a common ground with. Of course, my introvertedness has had its ups and downs. However, I wouldn't change it. I've gained a great sense of self and confidence.*


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

I know I'm introverted, but I am really prone to loneliness. I like to fit in with the crowd, as in I don't like making myself vulnerable (I am very sensitive). 
I have always had trouble with making friends. I always had a few "close" friends (they really were never that close at all, except for a few very special people), never a lot. It seemed like whenever the teacher called out my name, people often said "Who's Erik?" It made me mad and the overall opinion on shyness that has been implanted into me since I was a young child has made me naturally sort of rely on people somewhat. I like to socialize and grow closer with people, but I really can't do without my alone time. I was just on vacation with my family for 8 days and it was extremely hard to get alone time, especially with a highly extroverted sister. I felt bad because I tried my best to be alone and no matter what, I couldn't, so I had to resort to acting a little nasty so I'd be left alone. I don't like it, but oh well .

Oftentimes, when my dad or step-mom come home in the late afternoon or evening time, they'll ask what I did today, and I lie and say I hung out with "so and so" or pretend to go hang out with people while they're home when in reality I'm going to hang out with myself to get away. It's pretty pathetic, I know, but I don't like being lectured on how I need to get out more, so I lie. My dad's an introvert, but I think since he knows what it's like to be an introvert, he doesn't want me to be like that, so he tries his best to encourage me to be more outgoing and gregarious.


----------



## treesee (Jun 14, 2009)

I can be around people all day everyday or live Walden style for months. As long as there is something in either situation that I find interesting/absorbing I am happy.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

Res said:


> My introversion is pretty high in the sense that I can go days and, if I feel up to it, a week or so without talking to anyone. But after a while I just need to get out and see people. I'll be the first to admit my interpersonal skills aren't up there with most people. I can relate to people easy for the initial first impression and several other meetings after that, but as far as maintaining a great many friendships with people is where I fall behind. Out of the thousands of hands I've shook, there are probably a maximum of ten to fifteen people I genuinely connect to and am good friends with. And, really, that's all I'm looking for -- to find people who can understand and appreciate my personality -- which seems few and far between. But I'm OK with that. I don't expect everyone to get me - just a fact about myself I've learned to accept. I find I'm one of those people you'll either find yourself talking to a whole bunch or not at all.
> 
> Even so, I've noticed I do sometimes avoid basic human needs just to not think about what I'm going to do next, who I need to keep up with, etc. Like now, as much as I am hungry and could very well walk downstairs and get something to eat, my desire to be left alone from the outside world, even walking to another room, will take longer than I anticipate because I'm so centered around my own thoughts. I have a more powerful human need to express myself than fulfill my need to survive. I think there's something to be said for that, heh. Dying in pursuit of one's own intellect sounds like a cool way to die, but I don't think I'm that bad, haha. Most times all I feel like doing is sitting at my desk, listening to music, and writing. And I go for long periods of time for doing this without much concern for people. Eventually I do get out and see people, and it's never awkward talking to them because they know how I am. People who don't know me very well would consider it a silent treatment of sorts, but it's really not that at all. If I have a problem with someone, more often than not I will tell them. So it's nice to be surrounded by people who get this about me, and hopefully you, the passerby who may not know this about me or most INFJs, can come to terms with how my type generally deals with people and our desire to be alone.


Res, why are you me?


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Grish said:


> Res, why are you me?


Ditto. :blushed:


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

I am introvert, to the nth degree when it comes to social situations. I almost never initiate anything, all my friends are extroverted because I don't have to motivation or drive to approach other people.

But I absolutely LOVE public presentations, speaking in front of a crowd, an audience. Class presentations are my things, I can always captivate the room, and get people to listen.


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

Definitely _not_ an extravert. I can be ambiverted at times, depending on the subject matter up for discussion, but by and large, I'm a pretty strong introvert. And I'm quite comfortable with it. I spend hours alone reading a book or on my computer, without interacting with a single other human being. Often, I'm even in the same room as some other people, but I just ignore them. Luckily for me, most people are willing to leave me to my own devices. The only people who've given me trouble are my extravert aunt and occasionally my mother.

On a related note, one of the easiest ways to make me shut you out is to insist that I "be polite and socialize". If you force me to socialize when I don't feel like it, you'll be lucky to get monosyllabic grunts out of me. Heck, you'll be lucky if I _pay attention_.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Biased on my own mannerisms and reserved behavior, I'm probably the most introverted person I've known. I'm too naturally unruly to conform to the certain way you should act. Even when I'm out discussing what I know well I have a mutism shield that blocks outside stimuli from communicating within. If I do speak I can appear quite eccentric, varying on the environmental factors and the condition I'm in. But I'm a go big or go home introvert; If I go out it has to be a good reason. What's the point of going out anyway, when you can reflect and discuss on forums in your own time; Preserving energy, in that way.

Introspection does have certain advantages, but when you cage yourself all the time you go insane like myself.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm quite introverted. I don't really know anyone outside of my family and people I either went to school with and people I know online (although that isn't really knowing them in the same way you know a person IRL). I don't mind the occasional activity which requires me to come out of my shell a bit, but I'm much happier by myself than with other people. Personally, I would much prefer to be more ambiverted, but I probably wouldn't want to be too outgoing.


----------



## faeriegal713 (Sep 29, 2009)

I am very much so an introvert in just about all possible ways. My days off are spent in my room on the computer or reading or writing or sleeping. I do go out, but it is because I know I need to for maintenance of my sanity. I am currently an activated reservist far away from any of my safe places and the closest thing I have here is my room, which is a safe place only in so much as I'm able to be by myself in it. I still hear my roommates all and neighbors and people outside and so never have felt truly alone enough for it to be a haven. If I must be constantly connected to humanity, then I would at least like to have some control over it, and so I go Starbucks, or go out and get food and have some minimal interaction with others before sitting down and reading and blocking off the world again. It works, I guess.

With that being said, I am horrible at maintaining friendships. It is almost exclusively through my friend's and family's efforts that contact with me ever happens. They will call or text or email or what have you. It has led to many confrontations between my husband and I, as well as several angry voice mails and text messages from my friends (one of whom is an INFJ who is almost as introverted as I am.) and family because they are worried about me (right so).

But, when I am home and able to go out with my friends, two of them in particular, I am usually more than happy to do so. We all have an understanding that we need at least one "me" day each week (I think the only E's in my life are my father and brother) and so we figure out how the schedule will work and how we can get together outside of work and still have those days to ourselves. It was wonderful, because even when we did go out, we understood that sometimes you truly get the full effect of an experience through shared silence and it is wonderful.

However, everyone else I meet and interact with sees this as very odd behavior and cannot seem to get past the idea that there is something wrong with me and they keep trying to get me to be more extroverted to match what they think is normal. To them I say "bah humbug!"

With that being said, can I


----------



## LeelooDallas (Sep 15, 2009)

I've very extroverted. The more stuff I have to do the more energetic I feel and I usually don't know how tired my body is until I sit down and then pass out. i was always the kid falling asleep doing stuff like eating or riding a mechanical horse and I'm pretty much the same now. I don't want to miss anything!

I have many many friends and know lots of people. I've lived in NYC for about 5 years and my close friends who are from the city always tease me because I've probably met way more people in those 5 years than they have in 30 and that I should run for mayor. I pretty much run into at least 2 people I know at any random location plus I'm always meeting more people.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd say even though I am an extrovert I am easily confused for an introvert. 
I wouldn't say i'm a split in the middle of them both, but I'd be pretty close. It all depends on how I feeling that day on whether I want to be alone, or around people. 
I enjoy people's company, but there has to be rest stops, otherwise I may just go mad, but I don't want to be alone for too long either, otherwise I would go crazy. ;]

It also depends on the people that surround me. If they are my close friends, I could get by easily. With acquaintances... I just cannot be bothered with them, if they don't connect well with me, and that is when I turn to being an introvert. I like the closeness of people.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't really like the term "ambivert" because it implies that we're using the terms introvert and extravert in a different way than what Jung intended (you either prefer one or the other). Plus, this is a very broad term, since in some ways people can be more like a stereotypical introvert and in other ways they can be more like a stereotypical extravert.

That said, this is an exercise to help you get to know me better, and for me to get to know myself better, so I'll take a stab at it.

*Talkative vs. Reserved*

I'm definitely more on the reserved side, though I have become more willing to talk to strangers as I've gotten older, and I certainly can talk a lot if there's a subject I'm passionate about (though the latter does not negate introversion; in fact this is very common for introverts). I'm not huge on small talk; if I'm saying something, it's because I think it's important to say.

*With People vs. Alone*

I do like my alone time, though again I have appreciated the value of company as I've gotten older (though this is more because having people around allows me to do more things, more so than because I enjoy the company of people more).

*Stimulation vs. Quiet*

I do enjoy stimulating environments with lots of noise or action, although I suppose this isn't uncommon for introverted SPs, especially since I necessarily need interaction with someone else in order to find something stimulating. That said, I don't like it when people bother me while I'm working.

*Attention-seeking vs. Disliking attention*

I love attention; I just don't seek it all the time. I don't always see opportunities for me to take the spotlight, and I'm not of the school of thought that there's no such publicity as bad publicity. I do appreciate people who can make themselves stand out, but I don't like it when people do stupid things just to make themselves stand out.

*Many acquaintances vs. Few close friends*

I'm definitely on the many acquaintances side here. Intimate relationships tend to be difficult for me to develop, as I often find that limiting myself to the company of a few is very constraining (even more so than either large groups or being alone). I tend to get annoyed when people make me do things I don't want to do, and if people don't want to join me in what I want to do, I'm not going to let that stop me from doing what I want to do. So being more expansive allows me to have more options.

Of course, just getting out of the damn house every once in a while does wonders for this. My sister continues to be amazed every time I bump into a random person I know in NYC, and I have enough phone numbers on my cell phone to be able to figure out where some people live based on area codes.


----------



## LadyAutumn (Sep 22, 2009)

Res said:


> Like now, as much as I am hungry and could very well walk downstairs and get something to eat, my desire to be left alone from the outside world, even walking to another room, will take longer than I anticipate because I'm so centered around my own thoughts. I have a more powerful human need to express myself than fulfill my need to survive.


I'm an extreme introvert; but I wouldn't want to live alone, because I love my family. Also, without them, I could see myself rotting away in my home with no desire whatsoever to leave it. Scary thought. As it is, I force myself to go places with them just to have some family experiences together. My preference is to stay home, order pizza, and have a family movie night...but I realize they love to do things "out there," and they want me with them.

On top of that, they keep me from starving. :tongue: To me, eating is a necessary evil, as is sleeping. I cook for my family...so I might as well eat, too. But if they weren't here, I would probably live on coffee, yogurt, and toaster scrambles.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

In think I just grew in my introversion today.  I was talking to my roomates about the 1,5 month trip that I'm doing on another continent and they were all very enthusiastic for me and then I told them that I'm going with two other people and suddenly ALL of them went silent and one of them said "... that's so boring." I couldn't do other but stare, but then they said that they didn't mean it in an arrogant way but just that they want at least 10 people around because they all feel an urgent need to share every step they do as turists with everyone and that in my case they would just be on the telephone all the time reporting their adventures to friends. I felt *really *alienated there


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

I think I'm an ambivert.

Depending on my overall mood I swing either this or that way. 

I think the more I become pessimistic/etc, the more I'm introverted. And after a while, it makes me really sad.
Then again, I can't be very E all the time because I feel like it gets in the way of my priorities.
Therefore I often appear like a low introvert or cuspy.

But yes, I go for ambivert, I think!


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I would say I'm an ambivert based on what people are saying here, because according to that, I'm both extroverted and introverted. I'll spend hours in my room, by myself, and be perfectly fine. But I can easily switch to someone who wants to go out and feel the energy from people and learn about them and get to know them. I love going out and experiencing the world...I totally loves that! I think all ENFPs might be like that, though...ENTPs also. 

It kinda depends, and I've never really been solid on calling myself an extrovert :/


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Um...on the official MBTI, I got a zero on extraversion...that is how big of an introvert I am; however, I am not shy. I am not afraid of interaction. I just don't seek it, and when I engage in social events, I am drained quickly.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm not afraid of social interaction. I have plenty of close friends. I see them maybe twice a month if that though but we keep in touch over text messages. Thats the best way to reach me. I could go a whole week without saying a word to anyone. It gets pretty bad sometimes when I'm engrossed in projects. I'll forget anyone else is around.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

About as introverted as they come. Sometimes just talking to people on the computer is draining. forums are better. Instant messengers, I hate those. I could go days without talking to anyone and not be bothered by it.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I could easily go days without contact with other people.


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't mind being alone, in fact, I enjoy it. It gives me time to enjoy a good book or get lost in my own thoughts. My mom(ISFJ) and sister(ENFP) think I spend way too much time alone in my room. But I think it's perfectly normal.


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

I've been noticing that for me to really recharge, completely, I need the whole house to myself and probably some space outside too. It's not enough that I have a room. I think it's been years since I've really felt being at 100%, I might be ageing faster these days


----------



## Elli (Jun 8, 2010)

On MBTI i always get about 1% towards I or E... depends on my mood. Though I get I more often. 
Um how would I discribe this. I'm a very social person when I go out...people like to talk to me in general and I like to talk to them (friends and strangers). But the fact is that I don't go out too often...let's say once on 2-3 weeks, sometimes even more rarely (I'm talking about party...not occasional drink with friend or two). When I get out more often I enjoy it but give out a lot of energy and I feel like I need to be alone for longer period of time to recharge my bataries.


----------



## Stolen (Apr 5, 2010)

Very introverted. There is no place more cozy than curling up in thought. 
I also like being single, as a relationship would demand wayyy too much of my time. I have considered being that hermit who lives alone in the mountainside. 

The thing I hate about extroversion is that the more you do it, the more you _need _to do it. You socialize one time, and suddenly they're asking you to hang out every other night. It's too much! Seeing my friends once a month is plenty. 

I get realllllly irritiable if I don't get a couple hours to myself every day. Ideally, the whole day would be mine. I am selfish that way.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Now that I know what extroversion really is, I know that I'm definitely a pretty big extrovert. But I spend most of my time alone...


----------

